# New Amp Day: Clark Beaufort



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Clark Beaufort Premium: The best 5e3 replica.... hitting the first chord woooow, and extremely well constructed... 










Clark Beaufort


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice amp!

How about a review so we know what it sounds like and what you think.

Does it play metal


----------

